# Saracen bottle cage



## guitarpete247 (15 Apr 2010)

I have a 1988 Tufftrax, bright, lemon yellow. When I bought the bike in 1990, the shop only had 1 matching bottle cage and were trying to find a second but never did. I am looking for the genuine yellow Saracen cage. Does anyone have one or know where I might get one. I have a second yellow cage but it doesn't match and would like to replace it.



Pete


----------



## Salad Dodger (28 Apr 2010)

I have a Tufftrax from about the same year. Bright yellow. At the time I bought it, I bought a yellow bottle cage, but it's not a Saracen one. However, it is a pretty good colour match, and is of the same vintage as the bike. Yours for a donation to a charity to cover the postage, if you're interested. PM me if you are interested.


----------

